# Hydrostatic Lurching



## davisa (Sep 28, 2004)

No experience with hydrostatic drive. What are the possible problems if the hydrostatic drive lurches (stutters, misses) on flat ground. This is a Landlord that I may be considering buying so I don't know a whole lot about it yet. Could there be an expensive problem there? Thanks.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome davisa:friends:

It could be low on oil or air in the system or the belt could be slipping. If there is a way to check the oil do that and you can also take a good look at the belt and grab hold of it and make sure its tight. Not with it running don't grab hold of it while its running.


----------

